
Steve Crocker on the History of RFCs - fanf2
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-history/cyberspace/todays-internet-still-relies-on-an-arpanetera-protocol-the-request-for-comments
======
macintux
The title is misleading: the piece covers far more ground than that.

I was fortunate to work for BBN briefly in the late 90s, and I visited their
computer warehouse hoping to steal a hard drive for an old server. I regret
not having a camera, because they had some pretty cool old hardware, including
several long-obsolete IMPs.

That warehouse could easily have been converted to a museum; I hope someone
preserved the hardware.

------
d4r114
I see the same approach being rarely applied today, most protocols are done by
regimented groups of competitive people that just want to see their idea being
standardised, the result is often complex and inefficient constructs.

I do see the folks of the PJON project being the few trying to replicate the
approach and the development environment described by the author:
[https://github.com/gioblu/PJON](https://github.com/gioblu/PJON)

